

Gell-Mann on Feynman - lkozma
http://www.edge.org/video/dsl/gell-mann.html#

======
zck
I think this is the video Gell-Mann is talking about where Feynman "advocated
on national television that people not brush their teeth":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsgBtOVzHKI&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsgBtOVzHKI&feature=player_embedded)
. He doesn't actually advocate it, but uses it as an example of how to look at
the world.

